# Carpet cleaning



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

I've noticed the previous owner of my car has spilt something between the pass seat and the centre console (milkshake?) but it's not possible to get to with the seat in place.
Do i have to disconnect the seat wires/ battery before removing the seat (airbags)?

Is a spray foam cleaner the easiest to use?


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

hi mate,
you don't need disconnect the battery to remove the front seats, but do not switch on the car without the seats because the airbag will give you an error!!!!!

I have used the vanish high foam cleaner! cost 5 pounds and the results are amazing!!!!! left the carpet better than new!!!!!!!!


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks

i had a quick look under the seat yesterday but could only see fixing bolts at the back holding the runners down - the seat was slid right back so i was expecting to see some at the front, are there 4 bolts?

cheers


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Yes there are 4 bolts.

John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The front bolts have plastic covers over them remove them and you will see the bolts


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

Ah - thanks for the help, a job for the weekend if it's not raining


----------

